# Wild Camping Donegal



## Scullion

Hi all,

I am new to all this..

I have just recently bought a ford transit minibus and removed half the seats and put in some bunk beds for the kids for some wild camping for the family.. We have enjoyed the last couple of week ends on Benone beach..  (Very hard to beat).. Which the kids loved.. I am looking some places to travel that we can park up and let the kids be kids.. ie run wild and tire them selves out (3 kids under 7)... I am not interested in camp sites where you have to be quiet and sleeping by 5 Clock in the afternoon in case some one complains..

Is there any tips or places that people know that may be of interest

Many thanks for any info

Mark


----------



## Jojo

When your kids are a little older you might like to take them to Falmore, beyond Maghery, near Dungloe. It's a rocky coast that few ever explore and at the shore is a huge natural rock pool, mostly shallow but at high tide about 2m deep in places, where you can swim laps, catch small fish and crabs, snorkel in safety and paddle a little rubber boat if you like. At high tide waves come over the rocks and refresh the pool but it's mostly protected and delightful. There's also a blow hole which spouts water like a whale if the wind is blowing right. It's in the centre of this image - zoom out to find the location.

As for camping, I have no idea what the regulations are for overnight stops in Ireland - have you checked? If it's OK to park on unmarked road verges these might work: just south of Falmore bay or at Maghery beach. I can't guarantee that parking there is legitimate but if you find out perhaps you could let me know - I'm hoping to be there myself this autumn


----------



## Robmac

Welcome to the site


----------



## suej

Hi and :welcome:  We have been to Donegal a couple of times and have had no problems overnighting at beaches  We have also spent a few nights on the carpark at Ardara when there have been music festivals in the town 
Enjoy your trip Co Donegal ,it's beautiful

Sue


----------



## Scullion

Thanks for your comments.. I got over to Donegal yesterday to check out Kinnego Bay near Greencastle, 

Lovely beach, perfect for camping in tents.. A few had been set up when we left at 10pm..

Not so good in a camper.. Only a small car park and the road is very narrow with a couple of bad bends on it.. would not have liked to be anything bigger than the transit.. we met a car on a bend and had a fun few minutes getting round!!!!


----------



## chubadub

:welcome:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey

Hi, Welcome to the site.


----------

